# Egnater Rebel 30 after 20 years I think I found it



## Duane (May 11, 2010)

I bought an Egnater Rebel 30 head and 2x12 cab yesterday. Love it sounds great and with the bright and tight mini switches, EL84 and 6L6 tubes the sound palet is huge. Sounds great at any volume and the clean channel is to die for. I have a basement full of Fender amps that won't be seeing much action. The Tiny Terror will still have its growl time is my guess.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The Egnater name seems to be popping up more and more in conversations. Sounds like we may be on to something


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

That is a great amp, lots of volume and tone.

Do you find the clean different than the Fender as in both good?
How dod you find the tube switch function, I tried it in the store but it was hard to tell, probably very noticable at volume.


----------



## Duane (May 11, 2010)

*Tube Mix Function*



Bevo said:


> That is a great amp, lots of volume and tone.
> 
> Do you find the clean different than the Fender as in both good?
> How dod you find the tube switch function, I tried it in the store but it was hard to tell, probably very noticable at volume.


The clean is different than the Fender but every Fender amp is different too especialy with a speaker difference. The clean sound of the Rebel 30 sold me big time. Bright clean and a beautifull chime. I have a tweed Blues Deluxe with an upgraded Jensen speaker (for sale) and a laqueered tweed Hot Rod Deluxe that came with a Jensen P12N speaker stock ($180 speaker) and they soud very different which is better is subjective. Clean EL84 sound is more Vox and the 6v6 are more vintage Fender to my ear. What I will mention is each dial and mini switch actualy does something. So turn the bright switch on or off and play with the treble knob and you will find your happy place. I like bright but not thin (had a silver face twin and was not for me bright thin heavy too much power)

The tube mix control from EL84 to 6V6 is subtle. In the manual it points out that more is made in the difference of each tube than really happens but there is a difference. The 6v6 are creamier and the EL84 have more bite. Yester day was the first day I had to experiment with it. In playing a Les Paul JR double cut the EL84's were heaven but when I played with a ceramic slide the 6V6's were my prefered setting. Now the blended sound with the dial at noon and an equal balance of each tube is amazing too. The 2x12 cab is converable to open or closed back today I will see about taking the back off and see how she does.

All in all very happy with the purchase and am dreaming of picking up another matching 2x12.


----------



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

The rebel 30 is my next amp for sure. For the money, there is not grab and go amo that comes close imho.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

I recently joined the Egnater club as well (albeit with a Tweaker not a Rebel). Man are these great amps for the buck!


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Good choices, sounds like a great brand of amps!


----------

